# Phase II noise issue



## P51994 (Mar 14, 2021)

Just finished the Phase II. It works nicely except a little "tick tick tick" noise in the background.
it looks like it corresponds to the blinks of the LED frequency.
I also noticed the leds are blinking as soon as the dc power is on even if the 3PDT swich is not on.
Any idea of that issue ? Thanks


----------



## Robert (Mar 14, 2021)

Try moving the wire from the input jack as far away from the PCB as possible.

Effects circuits are running all the time, not just when the 3PDT switch is activated, so that's normal.


----------



## giovanni (Mar 14, 2021)

I have a phase 90 clone (from GPCB maybe) with switchable feedback which also ticks when the feedback is on. I wonder if there is also a design flaw in this type of circuit. I also read somewhere that the ticking can be reduced by increasing the feedback resistor.


----------



## fig (Mar 14, 2021)

LFOs are very sensitive to clock-bleed. I built the GPCB as well. My build was pretty quiet. I used some audio-grade caps which helped reduce the issue.

Also, adjusting the trimmer *slowly *can yield a "sweet spot".


----------



## music6000 (Mar 14, 2021)

P51994 said:


> Just finished the Phase II. It works nicely except a little "tick tick tick" noise in the background.
> it looks like it corresponds to the blinks of the LED frequency.
> I also noticed the leds are blinking as soon as the dc power is on even if the 3PDT swich is not on.
> Any idea of that issue ? Thanks


Another Member re routed Input Jack Wire to same side as Output Jack wire to stop Tick:


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 15, 2021)

fig said:


> LFOs are very sensitive to clock-bleed. I built the GPCB as well. My build was pretty quiet. I used some audio-grade caps which helped reduce the issue.
> 
> Also, adjusting the trimmer *slowly *can yield a "sweet spot".


LFOs are sensitive, they are the source of the tick.  The rest of the circuit is the sensitive part.  There are a number of methods for dealing with LFO tick.  Wire routing and proper grounding are a good start.  There are circuit mods that will reduce the disturbances coming out of the LFO, but let's not go there until we have to.


----------



## P51994 (Mar 15, 2021)

Thanks all. I changed the path of Input Jack wire and it's ok now. Great !!!


----------



## fig (Mar 15, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> LFOs are sensitive, they are the source of the tick.  The rest of the circuit is the sensitive part.  There are a number of methods for dealing with LFO tick.  Wire routing and proper grounding are a good start.  There are circuit mods that will reduce the disturbances coming out of the LFO, but let's not go there until we have to.


Understood. Thank you for the clarification sir. Probably best for me to leave the troubleshooting to the experts.


----------



## giovanni (Mar 15, 2021)

First rule of Electronics: any component is an antenna; second rule of Electronics: any unwanted signal will get amplified.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 15, 2021)

See Bill's Law for the 3rd rule...

How about marking this one SOLVED?


----------



## P51994 (Mar 15, 2021)

and here is the beast ....


----------



## fig (Mar 16, 2021)

P51994 said:


> and here is the beast ....


love the GodFather reference!


----------

